# Covering up a corpse smell?



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, this is a serious question:

Our downstairs neighbor passed away some time last week (we think maybe Tuesday or Wednesday), and despite my husband and the mailman asking the apartment management to do a wellness check (her mail was piling up), no one bothered to check on her until this morning. (She has never responded to us knocking on her door, which is why we didn't do it.)

The maintenance man that lives next door to her was also out of town all of last week, so the usual checks went undone. He checked on her this morning, and when there was no answer, he called the police, who brought fire and paramedics, who retrieved her body.

Now they are airing out her apartment, and because of our set up (common hallway) the smell is becoming pretty overwhelming. And they have cleaned the carpet and it's getting worse. Plus they used PineSol and that makes me feel ill, too.

I have all my windows open, have sprayed Febreeze into the common hall and all around the apartment, and the smell is just getting worse.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

whoa..







i would suggest maybe simmering some potpourri on the stovetop. i sometimes simmer orange spice tea with cinnamon and the smell is pretty strong. maybe that will cover it up until the apartment airs out completely. so sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Baking soda and I'd be ticked at the apartment managment for not checking on it after you asked them too. Make them pay for anything you use to get rid of the smell


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm guessing lots of fresh air. that is really gross.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I would use some sage.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.

Lots of fresh air, baking soda, simmer something on the stove like cinnamon sticks.

Wow.


----------



## netgyks (Aug 5, 2007)

If she passed in bed, the mattress and box spring may need to be removed. After a few days of death, we begin to ooze.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

I _really_ hope that no one here has experience with this to offer.








Ick. Good luck to you.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Peppermint oil will really help (I've had some experience with this







). Simmer it on the stove. I would also put it on cotton balls around the house, or set some out in dishes of water.

Eta- If you are pregnant (just wanted to put this out there), peppermint oil is not recommended during pregnancy.


----------



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

no dont simmer peppermint oil on the stove! it is very irritant that way.
i would mix peppermint oil with some vinegar and splash it around or wipe with it or whatever. and id simmer some lavender or sweet orange or something else, but it is not good to simmer peppermint oil.

btw, yuck, sorry you are dealing with that! i think id go somewhere else for the day or a couple of days if i possibly could!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Sadly, I do have a bit of experience to offer









The apartment manager should call in a biohazard clean up crew specializing in human remains removal... not just someone to use pine-sol and clean the carpets. There is a real danger in breathing in the fumes of human decomposition, especially if it has been left so long. All traces have to be removed completely, not just covered over. Airing out her apt won't do anything.
I'm so







_for_ you, because you can't hire the crew yourself. Maybe if you call the county coroner, you can get some kind of info on your legal rights to give to your apt mgr/LL??? It sounds like if they can't be bothered to check on a possible dead body, then they definately won't be bothered to shell out a little $ to make the complex inhabitable.








I'd try to find somewhere else to stay for a while, or until you can get them to clean her place properly. You might be able to be reimbursed for any costs for you to stay elsewhere, too, if you keep receipts.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I don't know if my comment will mean much after reading Thixle's reply, but you could put an essential oil directly on the skin under your nose. That would be a temporary fix to the odor problem. But not to the potential toxicity problem , of course. I would also leave all your windows cracked for a while.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Sadly, I do have a bit of experience to offer









The apartment manager should call in a biohazard clean up crew specializing in human remains removal... not just someone to use pine-sol and clean the carpets. There is a real danger in breathing in the fumes of human decomposition, especially if it has been left so long. All traces have to be removed completely, not just covered over. Airing out her apt won't do anything.
I'm so







_for_ you, because you can't hire the crew yourself. Maybe if you call the county coroner, you can get some kind of info on your legal rights to give to your apt mgr/LL??? It sounds like if they can't be bothered to check on a possible dead body, then they definately won't be bothered to shell out a little $ to make the complex inhabitable.








I'd try to find somewhere else to stay for a while, or until you can get them to clean her place properly. You might be able to be reimbursed for any costs for you to stay elsewhere, too, if you keep receipts.









:














:

leaving a bowl of vinegar on a counter might help a little for now, def call someone. ITA with this post!


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

thixle is right. Hopefully your building management will hire an experienced professional.

We had a similar experience with a downstairs neighbor. *And the smell will not dissipate until all traces are removed*. In our situation, the entire wood floor and sub-floor needed to be removed and replaced.


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Sadly, I do have a bit of experience to offer









The apartment manager should call in a biohazard clean up crew specializing in human remains removal... not just someone to use pine-sol and clean the carpets. There is a real danger in breathing in the fumes of human decomposition, especially if it has been left so long. All traces have to be removed completely, not just covered over. Airing out her apt won't do anything.
I'm so







_for_ you, because you can't hire the crew yourself. Maybe if you call the county coroner, you can get some kind of info on your legal rights to give to your apt mgr/LL??? It sounds like if they can't be bothered to check on a possible dead body, then they definately won't be bothered to shell out a little $ to make the complex inhabitable.








I'd try to find somewhere else to stay for a while, or until you can get them to clean her place properly. You might be able to be reimbursed for any costs for you to stay elsewhere, too, if you keep receipts.

THIS !!!
That's what they need to do. Insist.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

There's a lot of grease involved when we die and molder. If they don't get that up, it's gonna stay smelly. Our neighbor passed away similarly a few years ago. Paint, new carpet, and time fixed it. Poor woman.
Personally, I HATE covering up smells with food smells. I like peppermint, cinnamon, etc. I don't want to take a big sniff of delicious cinnamon only to have yuckiness with it.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ms.shell* 
no dont simmer peppermint oil on the stove! it is very irritant that way.
i would mix peppermint oil with some vinegar and splash it around or wipe with it or whatever. and id simmer some lavender or sweet orange or something else, but it is not good to simmer peppermint oil.

Really? We've put it on the stove before and never had a problem. We are not sitting on top of it though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Well, I don't know if my comment will mean much after reading Thixle's reply, but you could put an essential oil directly on the skin under your nose. That would be a temporary fix to the odor problem. But not to the potential toxicity problem , of course. I would also leave all your windows cracked for a while.

I wouldn't put it directly on the skin, but you could dilute it in some olive oil first.


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

My brother actually purchased a house that had this issue. The woman had been left for I think more than a week. The fluids were deep into the flooring and subflooring. It wasn't until they replaced all of it that the smell went away.

I'm so sorry, how awful.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ms.shell* 
no dont simmer peppermint oil on the stove! it is very irritant that way.

I tried looking this up but cannot find anything supporting it, if you have sources for this could you please forward them to me. Thanks.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

I have no experience in this area but I'm guessing this isn't just a matter of smell but that it may be a health issue. Especially for anyone that winds up renting the apartment in question.

I would politely but firmly push the landlord to have the job done properly and hire professionals if necessary.

If that doesn't happen see if the police can give you some idea of whether there is a law requiring that specific meaures be taken. Not that I hope the police would enforce this law since I don't think a violation of such a law would be criminal, but because they handle situations like this often enough that they may know what is required of the property owner.

Otherwise, try calling the health department. If I'm right and this is a health issue then they may be able to tell you.

Failing that you may need to contact a lawyer and discuss how to go about enforcing the "implied warranty of habitability" and/or having the "nuisance" removed. Common sense would seem to suggest that you shouldn't have to tolerate this smell.

Good luck
~Cath


----------



## Mpenny1001 (May 21, 2005)

I agree that a profressional cleaning crew needs to come in. In the meantime, you can burn coffee grounds. Put dry grounds into a dry skillet on the stove and burn them. You will smell burnt coffee, but it also helps to remove the other odors.

My step-dad used to be a homicide detective. They always travel with coffee grounds and an old skillet, apparently. Yuck!


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *netgyks* 
If she passed in bed, the mattress and box spring may need to be removed. After a few days of death, we begin to ooze.

She passed on her living room floor. It appears that she fell, and was unable to get up, and died there.









Thus, the carpet cleaning. Of course they will have to replace all the carpeting. But they extended the carpet cleaning into the common hall (which is carpeted) and the stairs and landings.

The mailman was just here, and he just sighed. My husband is







: because of the management's attitude. Mrs. A has forgotten to get her mail, but never for more than a day or two. Certainly not for a week and a half.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Sadly, I do have a bit of experience to offer









The apartment manager should call in a biohazard clean up crew specializing in human remains removal... not just someone to use pine-sol and clean the carpets. There is a real danger in breathing in the fumes of human decomposition, especially if it has been left so long. All traces have to be removed completely, not just covered over. Airing out her apt won't do anything.
I'm so







_for_ you, because you can't hire the crew yourself. Maybe if you call the county coroner, you can get some kind of info on your legal rights to give to your apt mgr/LL??? It sounds like if they can't be bothered to check on a possible dead body, then they definately won't be bothered to shell out a little $ to make the complex inhabitable.








I'd try to find somewhere else to stay for a while, or until you can get them to clean her place properly. You might be able to be reimbursed for any costs for you to stay elsewhere, too, if you keep receipts.

Oh, I'm sure they will clean the apartment properly, before the end of the week. This is not the first time that this has happened. My husband has lived here for about 4 or 5 years now, and they usually have 1 or 2 deaths like this per year. It's a large complex, and probably half the residents are elderly.

They had another one 6 months ago and the ME came out of the apartment and his eyes were watering. The old man had been in there for 10 days. uke


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

My grandmother had a "Carrier Alert" sticker on her mailbox so that if her mail wasn't picked up one day, the mail carrier would contact someone (maybe she had listed some contacts on a form or something?)

http://www.nalc.org/commun/alert/index.html


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will try some of these ideas. I've had candles going all morning, and since it's 40 degrees out, I've had to close the windows. What a day to have a massive cold front move through!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Your locality should have a department which handles building safety inspections, tenant safety, etc. It's like a health inspector for dwellings. Call and file a complaint or inquiry. If they are on top of things, they will detail the necessary remediation to your landlord/property manager.

I can't imagine dealing with the smell of decomposition. At the very least, if proper remediation has not been done (it is a biohazard type situation), you should be able to break your lease without repercussions.


----------



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

just wanted to post quickly about the peppermint oil.
i have simmered it and i noticed our eyes were burning and we were coughing. then read it later in a book that it os irritant that way. i am certain i have the book still but i have to log off and get dressed and get to school for a big test. ill look it up this afternoon.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
My grandmother had a "Carrier Alert" sticker on her mailbox so that if her mail wasn't picked up one day, the mail carrier would contact someone (maybe she had listed some contacts on a form or something?)

http://www.nalc.org/commun/alert/index.html

We have an awesome mailman. Unfortunately, he's not allowed to just break in to an apartment, and the maintenance man who took it upon himself to look out for Mrs. A was out of town. It was the manager who brushed it off saying that she is forgetful. As if the postman wouldn't know her mail habits?







:


----------



## Maidenwisdom (Mar 16, 2006)

I am one of those people who have a very sensitive nose and just the thought of having to live through that is almost too much for me. I am not sure where you live but we are getting LOTS of wind right now in Balitmore. I will think windy thoughts for you and hopefully some will head your way. Although it is cold the wind could definately help you out I am sure.

BTW I agree with everyone else, I would make a big 'stink' about how this was mismanaged!

Good luck.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

here in california, they are required to bring in proper haz-mat cleaning crews within 24 hours of the body being discovered.
i would insist on either a break of lease or payment for a hotel until this is resolved.

there is really no way to cover up the smell of decomposing flesh and i would highly recommend not staying there right now, that is a major health hazard to you and your family.

call the health department and they will tell you what the laws are regarding body removal and clean-up and if you have any grounds for getting the apartments to pay for a hotel.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
Oh, I'm sure they will clean the apartment properly, before the end of the week. This is not the first time that this has happened. My husband has lived here for about 4 or 5 years now, and they usually have 1 or 2 deaths like this per year. It's a large complex, and probably half the residents are elderly.

This is really disturbing to me, to think that in one complex 1 or 2 people die unnoticed, alone, every year.









I hope things get cleaned up for you soon, that's got to be awful to smell.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Sadly, I do have a bit of experience to offer









The apartment manager should call in a biohazard clean up crew specializing in human remains removal... not just someone to use pine-sol and clean the carpets. There is a real danger in breathing in the fumes of human decomposition, especially if it has been left so long. All traces have to be removed completely, not just covered over. Airing out her apt won't do anything.
I'm so







_for_ you, because you can't hire the crew yourself. Maybe if you call the county coroner, you can get some kind of info on your legal rights to give to your apt mgr/LL??? It sounds like if they can't be bothered to check on a possible dead body, then they definately won't be bothered to shell out a little $ to make the complex inhabitable.








I'd try to find somewhere else to stay for a while, or until you can get them to clean her place properly. You might be able to be reimbursed for any costs for you to stay elsewhere, too, if you keep receipts.

Yeah, I agree. A similar situation happened to us in our last apartment.







: I would definitely contact the landlord and tell him to have it clean correctly. It is a real health hazard. If he/she doesn't act, then contact the local health department and housing authority/renters organization for assistance.

As for your immediate comfort (assuming you cannot leave for a couple days), I have a couple of suggestions. First, if you have any oranges (or other citrus fruits) in the house, cut them into slices, lay the slices on a cookie sheet,and put them in the oven at 200 degrees for the day. They will slowly dry out and your apartment will smell nice. For the common area, place a few opened cans of coffee (buy cheap stuff, not your organic dark roast or anything) around in the hall. The coffee grounds will absorb the smell.








s and good luck!


----------



## Leenie (Jun 15, 2004)

Ugh, that happened in our first apartment, and I remember that smell. We had to walk down the hallway with our faces covered for a couple of days. I think the smell was gone in about a week, but it was HORRID


----------



## partymoo (Jul 13, 2005)

.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mpenny1001* 
I agree that a profressional cleaning crew needs to come in. In the meantime, you can burn coffee grounds. Put dry grounds into a dry skillet on the stove and burn them. You will smell burnt coffee, but it also helps to remove the other odors.

My step-dad used to be a homicide detective. They always travel with coffee grounds and an old skillet, apparently. Yuck!

Yep. DH is a deputy and I was just coming here to post about the coffee grounds.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow! I'm so sorry you are going through this.

I have no advice, but I'm awestruck about the amount of wisdom here on MDC. You people are amazing!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I keep clicking back on this thread and shuddering... why, why? Auegh.

Anyway I concur with Ellien... you guys are a fount of information, and I mean that in an awestruck, slightly edging-towards-the-door kind of way.

Sorry you have to deal with this, OP. Yikes. Did I say 'auegh'? OK, going away now...


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangaroomum25* 
Baking soda and I'd be ticked at the apartment managment for not checking on it after you asked them too. Make them pay for anything you use to get rid of the smell









I'm wondering why they didn't call the police to do a wellness check themselves rather then have management do it if they were concerned.


----------



## homeschoolAK (Oct 23, 2008)

My husband's advise- move, the smell never really goes away.

I agree with my husband, while I don't have experience with the smell in an apartment... I used to work for a Veterinary Hospital College and had to deal with dead animals a lot!!! The only way I could get the smell out of my hair on off my body was to use lemon juice!!! and a LOT of it!!

I'm so so sorry about you having to go through this.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

You know you can call the police and ask them to do a wellfare check yourself, I wish you had thought of that instead of waiting around for someone else to do it.

Recently a vet called the police for a welfare check when the owner didn't return to pick up their dog on time. Turned out the elderly woman had fallen and couldn't get help and probably would have died if the vet and police hadn't acted so quickly.


----------



## partymoo (Jul 13, 2005)

.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your neighbour









I am not sure what we used. I worked at the hospital and my office was a converted closet next to the morgue.







If there was a really bad smell I called and had it removed....not sure what they used though.....

HUGS to you!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

You can put some peppermint and other oils in a spray bottle of white vinegar and spray it around. Shake it frequently while spraying to keep the oils mixed in with the vinegar.

I use lavender and lemon in vinegar for "stinky bathroom" spray...but I would add peppermint for what you are dealing with !


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

Is this Monday morning quarterbacking meant to be helpful now?
Huh? Are you talking about the people who said she could have called the Police herself for a wellfare check?

There's been 1447 views to this thread the last time I checked - the OP will probably not need that info again (hopefully, anyways!), but maybe somebody else, like that thousand plus that have viewed this thread.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori* 
I'm wondering why they didn't call the police to do a wellness check themselves rather then have management do it if they were concerned.

Let's see how that would go:

"Um, yeah, 911? Yeah, well my neighbor, who never answers the door when we knock, or when her church minister knocks or calls, is refusing to answer the door when we knock. Can you come do something about that? KTHXBAI."


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llamalluv* 
Let's see how that would go:

"Um, yeah, 911? Yeah, well my neighbor, who never answers the door when we knock, or when her church minister knocks or calls, is refusing to answer the door when we knock. Can you come do something about that? KTHXBAI."

Its very easy, you call the local police dept and request a well check. They come out and if she doesn't open the door they get the manager to do so and they do not need a warrant to enter in this instance. The majority of the time this happens its becasue the person has passed or is injured and can't call for help themselves.

Whats KTHXBAI?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 15, 2008)

I had to call police for a well person check on a friend who was suicidal. They were very kind and gracious with me. I apologized over and over for bothering them, but they assured me that they are very glad to offer this service and wish that more people would call them. I would NOT HESITATE to call the police again for a well being check. Don't be afraid!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Not quite related, but my friend got nervous when her DH wasn't answering the phone (she was at work, he was at home, and he reliably answered the phone when she called at a certain time). She called and called and after a couple of hours called the police to ask them to check on him. They did it, and found him safe and sound with the phone off the hook by accident. I asked my friend if they resisted the request or acted like she was crazy, and she said no, they did it no problem. Obviously each department differs, but it does seem quite reasonable to call the police station to ask them to check on someone if you fear they could be in trouble.


----------

